# spring question...



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

anyone know if H&R's from a urS6 will work in 95-97 a6's?? thanks!


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: spring question... (callaghan.)*

I believe the front end might come out a bit tall, as the 5-cylinder engine is heavier than the V6. The 5-cyl engine block is made of iron, while the V6 is aluminium.


----------



## callaghan. (Sep 11, 2006)

*Re: spring question... (PerL)*

awesome, thanks man. i did not know that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: spring question... (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_the V6 is aluminium.

Not true. It's cast Iron.


----------

